# Fishing on Wed



## tojo

I get back on Tuesday...Fishing on Wednesday...anyone going out, or want to go out?


----------



## Tom_C

Do I want to go . Can I go :'(


----------



## phishphood

Must be nice to fish during the week. I just hope the parties on my street are over by then.
I'd like to be on the water early, but who can sleep through all this. Know any cops to call?


----------



## phishphood

Disregard the last cop request. Wifey has had enough and made the call. Time to roll some cruisers up in here.


----------



## tojo

> I'd like to be on the water early, but who can sleep through all this. Know any cops to call?


 : errrrrr, no. ;D


----------



## rcmay

Tojo, Im off on weds this week too, if you wanna hook up and soak some hooks let me know.


----------



## tojo

where you wanna fish???


----------



## phishphood

Go get em guys. Don't forget camera batteries Tony. Police finally broke things up here around 3am.
Started to break out the leaf blower about 7 this morning to see who might be hung over, but worked
on the boat some instead. Good luck on Wed. Post pics.


----------



## Guest

Tony,You fishing Thurs.?


----------



## Garry

I'm planning on going out Thursday for a bit, but busy wednesday....


----------



## tojo

Yea, My plan is to fish Thursday too. You interested Clark? Maybe Beacon this time? Garry, I sent you a PM about your last venture. I having been wanting to get down to the Pardon Slough area.

RC, why dont you PM me with you #. I wont be able to call until Wed night (Cheap city wont spring for long distance service) though. If you are interested we can fish Edgewater area, or head to the lagoon. I am open to suggestions. I just want to fish. My # is 321-377-9534. 

Jason, all the work on your boat don't matter if you don't get it wet. ;D Take a sick day and come on!

Tony


----------



## phishphood

Wish I could. Just finishing up 12 days off by smoking some BBQ and watching football. Taking 2 more days
the weekend after next to go chase Bambi around Alabama, so it ain't looking too good. I'm going this
weekend if not at work. Find me a couple of hungry schools while you're out, will ya. Catch a bunch.


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

:'( :'( I want to go too! :'( :'(


----------



## tojo

C'mon Rob...you can pick up your new Stradic too


----------



## Guest

Im down Tony,Maybe Me,You,Garry and who ever he takes can hook up and fish the NIR or the south goon???


----------



## tojo

Bet!  I'll call you tomorrow.  RCMay and I are hitting it Wed.  Maybe we'll find the feesh! I Love You!!


----------



## tom_in_orl

Where and when? I am off tomorrow.


----------



## tojo

Tom,

Rob could not make it so Beavis and I are going to head toward the FSU oyster reef area (Red Alley) We should be around Orange Island area too. You comin???


----------

